

I Built a Super Simple Conference System for Startups - Tiquor
http://www.LeanCall.io/

======
Tiquor
LeanCall.io was built with a focus on small teams, startups and small
business. You can dial in and leave it on all day and talk to remote team
members if you like, or just conduct regular conference calls. Marketing speak
aside, we have extra capacity on a high quality bridge/switch that we use for
our other products and I wanted to spin up something else. The app is
supported by the same team maintaining our other products with 4.5 million
registered users, 2+ million monthly uniques, multiple sites and a total of 8
years in business so it's not a fly by night sort of thing.

First: Signup is insanely simple, just an email. We send you your dial-in info
and an email you can forward to people so they can connect too.

Second: No annoying hold music.

Third: Login gets you a few more free features like presentation mode and
leader (host) mode.

Fourth: It is just meant to be super simple.

